# Bellville Hog



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted already, this past week just outside of Bellville, estimated around 700 lbs


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

big pig - dang!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So Roger, you're by yourself, no tractor with a lift, nothing but your strong back and a pickup...how do you load that pig? 



TH


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, my brother-in-law lives in Bellville and my nephew sent me that in a text. I was wondering what the story was.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> So Roger, you're by yourself, no tractor with a lift, nothing but your strong back and a pickup...how do you load that pig?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


I wouldn't - it'd still be where it fell - waiting for buzzards.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Lots a bacon there!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Got this emailed from a friend in Bellville a few days ago. Big hog indeed.




....But did anyone have a 4H'er get out of the pen nearby lately?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The thing about this hog is it actually looks like its been in the wild a while. Long tail instead of short and curly, long nose instead of short and long burly hair. Nice hog!


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Must of taken a crane to lift his big butt in the truck. What a pig!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> The thing about this hog is it actually looks like its been in the wild a while. Long tail instead of short and curly, long nose instead of short and long burly hair. Nice hog!


Yeah, definitely been in the wild a while. He also definitely had a great food source as well.

Maybe he lived a while in a stockyard mixed in w/ the cattle, or a blind cattleman kept thinking it was one of his cows. :spineyes:


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep. Domestic hog gone wild. His ears and snout give him away.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

They took blood on it and it was supposed to be 60% domestic. The pig was also shot with a 60gr. 243.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

He still has his Pecans so he has planted the seed around. Good for the Gene pool unless you are a farmer.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice boar there - wouldn't want to meet that one in tight quarters!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> The thing about this hog is it actually looks like its been in the wild a while. Long tail instead of short and curly, long nose instead of short and long burly hair. Nice hog!


yep friend sent me it from Bellville also. said it was a domestic hog that went wild


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

That is Cody he just called the house he shot that hog with his Rem 6mm 80 gr bullet.On their family place on the Brazos River in Cochran.


----------

